# Crazy Wild DEP style Nonsense



## Darkstar124 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've seen a ton of live bands in my day, and something I always admired was that punk energy that certain bands in the metal community have. Dillinger Escape Plan And The ocean are my favorite two to name since they do it so well, but there are dozens more.

I'm just wondering, how out of the ordinary is it in your local scene to see something as crazy as those folks? Have any of you guys ever been in bands that play that hard? If so, how does it work out that you can play more than one or two nights in a week?

I played this show at 3AM after 8 hours of waiting and went pretty nuts. I'm on the right. 

I know that after that I laid down for two days. 

Anyone got any tips to sustain that kind of live show night after night?

Thanks!
Otherwise, show off your favorite completely nutters live shows!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 24, 2012)

HELL YEAH. They are my fav bands,and The Ocean is MAD live!


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 24, 2012)

We go pretty crazy. Nobody else up here really does, though. Its weird. People comment on it all the time, saying that they feel like were playing to 10,000 people instead of 10. What I dont get is why you wouldn't give it your all when youre up there...


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 25, 2012)

Blasphemer said:


> We go pretty crazy. Nobody else up here really does, though. Its weird. People comment on it all the time, saying that they feel like were playing to 10,000 people instead of 10. What I dont get is why you wouldn't give it your all when youre up there...



Absolutely man. I saw a documentary called 'Why you do this' where the guy said he barely felt like unloading for only fifteen kids. I just dont get it, be grateful you get to play music with people you enjoy playing music with-in front of a thousand fans or just in the basement jamming. Tunes is tunes is fun to do ya know?

I will check out your band.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 25, 2012)

thedarkoceans said:


> HELL YEAH. They are my fav bands,and The Ocean is MAD live!



They fuckin rule. nice guys too, they crashed at my bassist's apartment in chicago. Signed a 'who made your architect' shirt for me


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2012)

The Armed and Tharsis They both are pretty 'mad' bands, both have free releases for download:

www.tharsisthey.com
www.thearmed.com


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 25, 2012)

The armed is KILLER. I'll check our Tharsis. And if anybody here hasnt heard of the chariot...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2012)

I was just about to post The Chariot. They're mental too.

The Armed - "Liar" - YouTube


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2012)

Let's try that again:


----------



## Quitty (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, we're definitely not DEP style, but i do agree that an added value to shows is a cool concept.
We usually go the retarded route, though - we'd be sitting around talking shit when someone goes 'dude, do you know how to peel a banana?'
And, well,


----------



## jordanky (Jan 26, 2012)

Short:


Long:


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 27, 2012)

TRIPLE POST? Mods help


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 27, 2012)

TRIPLE POST? Mods help


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 27, 2012)

God I love the chariot. Tharsis they was pretty badass too, I'm gonna look for live videos.

My buddy's band ESM played that same show at the viaduct and it was pretty gnarly-


They're supposed to have a backing track and the guy drumming is supposed to be on vocals, but something went terribly wrong so it was supid half vocals time. 2:30 AM

Dropped F, baby.


----------



## idunno (Jan 27, 2012)

What I want to know is, how do they not yank their cable out of their amps or guitars? They run wireless?


----------



## Watty (Jan 27, 2012)

idunno said:


> What I want to know is, how do they not yank their cable out of their amps or guitars? They run wireless?



I would say so...Ben from DEP showed in a video how he modded a Line 6 wireless module to fit into the cavity on his guitar. He just had an antenna sticking out the jack route.


----------



## idunno (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats a really good idea. I cant imagine playing a set like that without some sneaky tricks!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 28, 2012)

My old mathcore band was huge on the Dillinger, Norma Jean, and Chariot stage shows. So we'd always play like super amped up just flying around all over the place. People would come just to see our live show, to see what hijinks we would do. 

We crossdressed a few times, dressed up as gangster rappers, set up a "fun time at the beach" theme (inflatable volleyballs, huge hammers and fake guitars, etc) wore fake mustaches, set up backwards (with the backline facing the back wall) set up side ways. We'd also end some shows with a 10-15 min jazz improv also, the drummer played sax, I'd play a triplet beat on drums, and the singer had a synth that had a nice jazz organ tone on it. 

Just very fun stuff. We liked to have fun and try to create memorable shows with crowd participation. I remember one show that involved a man-thong. lol

It's so boring watching some bands up there doing their thing. Shows are supposed to be exciting, fun, and memorable. Don't bore your audience or they won't come back. Your music isn't the only thing speaking to a crowd, you are also!


----------



## Darkstar124 (Feb 1, 2012)

watsonb2 said:


> I would say so...Ben from DEP showed in a video how he modded a Line 6 wireless module to fit into the cavity on his guitar. He just had an antenna sticking out the jack route.



The guys in the ocean do that, I talked to one of em about it. Really cool!


----------



## S-O (Feb 2, 2012)

The Armed win for having the glassjaw shirt.


----------

